# Help to install IPVS on FreeBSD 7



## hainguyen1402 (Dec 21, 2010)

Can any one help me to install IPVS on FreeBSD 7.
When I install it via /usr/ports/net/ipvs/
It occurred the error: 

```
===>  Building for ipvs-0.4.0_2
===> ipvs
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/ports/net/ipvs/work/ipvs-0.4.0_2/ipvs
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -std=c99 -nostdinc   -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-
unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-
sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -
Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -c ip_vs_ctl.c
ip_vs_ctl.c: In function 'do_ip_vs_set_ctl':
ip_vs_ctl.c:1257: warning: implicit declaration of function 'suser'
ip_vs_ctl.c:1257: warning: nested extern declaration of 'suser'
ip_vs_ctl.c: At top level:
ip_vs_ctl.c:1627: error: variable 'ip_vs_sockopts' has initializer but incomplete type
ip_vs_ctl.c:1628: error: extra brace group at end of initializer
ip_vs_ctl.c:1628: error: (near initialization for 'ip_vs_sockopts')
ip_vs_ctl.c:1628: warning: excess elements in struct initializer
ip_vs_ctl.c:1628: warning: (near initialization for 'ip_vs_sockopts')
ip_vs_ctl.c:1628: warning: excess elements in struct initializer
ip_vs_ctl.c:1628: warning: (near initialization for 'ip_vs_sockopts')
ip_vs_ctl.c:1629: warning: excess elements in struct initializer
ip_vs_ctl.c:1629: warning: (near initialization for 'ip_vs_sockopts')
ip_vs_ctl.c:1629: warning: excess elements in struct initializer
ip_vs_ctl.c:1629: warning: (near initialization for 'ip_vs_sockopts')
ip_vs_ctl.c:1629: warning: excess elements in struct initializer
ip_vs_ctl.c:1629: warning: (near initialization for 'ip_vs_sockopts')
ip_vs_ctl.c:1630: warning: excess elements in struct initializer
ip_vs_ctl.c:1630: warning: (near initialization for 'ip_vs_sockopts')
ip_vs_ctl.c:1630: warning: excess elements in struct initializer
ip_vs_ctl.c:1630: warning: (near initialization for 'ip_vs_sockopts')
ip_vs_ctl.c:1631: warning: excess elements in struct initializer
ip_vs_ctl.c:1631: warning: (near initialization for 'ip_vs_sockopts')
ip_vs_ctl.c: In function 'ip_vs_control_init':
ip_vs_ctl.c:1645: warning: implicit declaration of function 'nf_register_sockopt'
ip_vs_ctl.c:1645: warning: nested extern declaration of 'nf_register_sockopt'
ip_vs_ctl.c: In function 'ip_vs_control_cleanup':
ip_vs_ctl.c:1675: warning: implicit declaration of function 'nf_unregister_sockopt'
ip_vs_ctl.c:1675: warning: nested extern declaration of 'nf_unregister_sockopt'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/ipvs/work/ipvs-0.4.0_2/ipvs.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/ipvs/work/ipvs-0.4.0_2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/ipvs.
```

Thanks so much!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2010)

This thing is old. It hasn't had a decent update since june 2007. And according to the message it's only for 5.3 and 5.4-RELEASE.


----------

